# Southern's (Southern By Choice)  Journal- FLOODED!



## Southern by choice (Jun 10, 2015)

Well... at one time I had a journal but wasn't able to keep up with it. Thought I'd do another but a little different this time. 

This way I can pop in and say what's going on and condense some of the threads I start but then forget about.... and then cannot find them. 
This time if I start a thread I will post it here so I can find it again. 
These are things that happen when you are old. 

So here is a "trailor"... barns, pups, turkeys, power tools, fencing, grooming, goat antics, milking, udders, hooves, chickens, cheese.... sound interesting yet?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 10, 2015)

I think I get more information out of Journals than I do anything else.  I use getting old to my advantage as much as possible.  When I forget something or can't find something else, I just forget about them.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah! A one stop shop for keeping up with Southern!  I love it!!!!  A huge four hooves up!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 10, 2015)

Yay, Southern!! Watching this thread for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably not many pictures tonight. It is late! 

Barn- We slapped up a temporary building in the fall and rushed as we had to have it done for kidding for the 1st of the year. With a possible move we kept it just to what we needed at the time as we still had our other building with all the kidding stalls and pens.
Winter- 
Temporary Building- Front (unfinished)



 

Back


 
Loafing area from inside


 

Now we are working on Phase 2- the other half. So the front walk is coming down and eventually all the siding will be taken off and put back up with tweaking the shutters and planks.
Of course not easy to do with goats in the mix! 



 
Setting the roof panels up .


 

Building with Goats!


 



 

Impossible to build with goats around! They steal the screws, tangle themselves, try and climb ladders,stand on your boards, pull your plumb lines out, and really are like ill mannered 2 year olds!  That is why we love them!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 11, 2015)

That looks good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank You.

It has been hot! So not much getting done. I did sit in there the other day for an hour trying to figure out where I will put my milkroom once Phase 3 goes up. Kinda need to figure that out now because once Phase 3 goes up I will completely wall off a section and make it a real room with real walls and a ceiling and window etc. Real door too.   Never could decide and as hot as it was I fugured that was enough "work" on the barn for one day. 

Here is our newest doe, and our last addition for does. I was considering one more but am having a difficult time finding those that test for more than CAE. 

This is Mariah- 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=L001691161

Look at that sweet face! The beard is going! 


 


 
She is a big girl at 142#


 
She has her own quarantine area and suite. LOL


 
These are terrible shots... She is a bit lopsided as she had a single.
Her teats are on the smaller side but she has also always been machine milked, now that we are hand milking I think we will see some improvement as well as no kids on her so she is getting a better fill.  Her dam recently had her milk test- she gave over 16# 
Mariah is 2 years old 2nd Freshener. Not sure how many pounds of milk she is giving but I do know it is just over a gallon... next week we will see how she does. She is having a tooth problem. She is adjusting great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 12, 2015)

She looks to be at ease already -- she is a pretty girl


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice doe.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats on your new doe Southern!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 12, 2015)

She a beauty!  Can't wait to hear more about her.  BTW, the barn is looking great!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 12, 2015)

Following! Love your new doe


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 12, 2015)

Grats on the latest addition! She's a nice looking girl. Can't get over that La mancha stare... no ears  Kinda reminds me of a praying mantis head  I love milk, but I only consume about 1/2 gallon a day... Guess I better start planning on making cheese huh?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 13, 2015)

Barn is looking good....goats will appreciate it     Your new doe is a belted girl...beautiful


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 18, 2015)

Last week flew by and this week too has disappeared. 

Some of you may have already seen my new buckling on my other thread...  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-newest-buckling-addition.31404/

Love him!   The trip was long and we did it in a day.  Drive wasn't bad but we were out in the heat a long time. We all looked at each other when the breeder said lets go back to the dairy kitchen WHERE THE AC IS! Duh... yes it was hot!. My phone wouldn't even work to get pics it said it was "too hot"
Didn't realize but by Monday night I'd relapsed.  My health has been doing ok, then boom...
Meanwhile I have 3 articles to finish, so many e-mails I don't know what to do but answer the quick short ones LOL.

Building is stalled because of the heat.

Neighbor wants us to put one of the pups over his place. We are sending a bunch of goats over there (lets us use his land) but our dogs don't like him. Well he was by the fence and the pups would not go up to him... same mistake he made with the older dogs. 
Pups are barking  and so I decide to go down and let the dogs know it's ok. Only then would the dogs go up to him. There is one dog in particular he  really liked. NOT the dog I would keep, but will be a good fit and I saw how the neighbor had a big grin while he was petting him. So that is good and should be a good fit. The dog I WOULD keep is the only pup that still refused the stranger to pet him, stayed alert and watched closely.
He was the dog really going nuts when the neighbor came up. Neighbor thought the dog was "fearful". LOL  I said no, he is barking because he is doing his job... you are a stranger and you are bypassing me, I need to introduce you.


We have baby chicks popping out from every nook around the farm. Now I love bay chicks but these are all rogue birds... so many mutts and we are not breeding this year.
They are really cute though.

Flies are bad this year. Did put war-paint on 3 of the dogs noses... not sure why but the flies like Pyr noses... the Toli's and the pups... no problems. 

Today I wish I was moving into a bigger house with a gourmet kitchen... and was building my dream barn. 

We have had a lot of milk so the kitchen is in full swing... fudge fudge, fudge, different kinds of cheeses (fromage blanc, chevre, mozzarella), ICE CREAM!, regular milk... milk for the neighbors pics... will be making cream cheese, ricotta, cottage cheese and would like to try COLBY!

Looking for good containers to freeze cheese in. Winter will come before we know it.

REALLY want an ice machine, a triple sink (Stainless steel) a giant fridge for milk only, a separate kitchen for everything dairy.

YES I am in a daydreaming mode today... it is 100+ degrees outside- heat index 104 with  39% humidity... my brain is being affected.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 18, 2015)

Following! I LOOOOOVE your barn! and your dogs, and your goats and your ability to make things LOL! Ok, I love the life in general. Maybe some day I will have a nice barn, chickens, goats and a farm. For now, I will make a little homestead and continue on with what I can without all the land needed LOL.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 18, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> For now, I will make a little homestead and continue on with what I can without all the land needed LOL.



That is what we are doing too!  You should see my plans for a real barn!    and the only way that'll happen is if some rich relative I didn't know I even had leaves me a fortune or I win the lottery... which I don't play. 

Old people can still dream.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 18, 2015)

Forgot to add... "Leo" is on my FB page! Look how big he is!
(FB link in my signature)


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> That is what we are doing too!  You should see my plans for a real barn!    and the only way that'll happen is if some rich relative I didn't know I even had leaves me a fortune or I win the lottery... which I don't play.
> 
> Old people can still dream.



Hahaha!!!  Same here! No lotto for me and no rich relatives  With our 5.76 acres I don't really want to do much because We won't be staying here forever. but it also has to be functional and house what We do have. So We will be building a hay storage and the goats need a shed instead of just a shelter for our winters here. A little at a time is all ya can do sometimes! I totally love your barn from the pics and would love something like that for the goats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 19, 2015)

Cute story- 
Tiggs (Male Anatolian) is about 145-150 lbs now. He is a BIG boy. Him and "D" are in with the Kiko's in the woods. My kids had gone to the neighbors to the pool... the fastest way there is through the woods, we have lots of paths...  On their return they were coming through, "D" knew it was them, Tiggs didn't (knucklehead) just went to run to the fenceline, barking...  "D" took his mouth and grabbed Tiggs collar and held him there til the kids came down through the woods. Once Tiggy saw that it was the kids he got all happy, "D"  released him... "D" is an awesome dog for sure. I love that big lug!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 19, 2015)

Such a good teacher


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 19, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Cute story-
> Tiggs (Male Anatolian) is about 145-150 lbs now. He is a BIG boy. Him and "D" are in with the Kiko's in the woods. My kids had gone to the neighbors to the pool... the fastest way there is through the woods, we have lots of paths...  On their return they were coming through, "D" knew it was them, Tiggs didn't (knucklehead) just went to run to the fenceline, barking...  "D" took his mouth and grabbed Tiggs collar and held him there til the kids came down through the woods. Once Tiggy saw that it was the kids he got all happy, "D"  released him... "D" is an awesome dog for sure. I love that big lug!


 Aww!! Total, complete cuteness!! Good boy "D"!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2015)

Have been pretty absent from here, only peeking my head in now and again. 
It has been a crazy few weeks...
I will probably need to do a few posts as I have lots of pics. 

*POULTRY-*
Chicks are coming out of the woods like crazy... 
One momma hatched 15 we took a few from her and are raising them separate, another 11, another 5, and of course the Barred Rock that had 10 has left to the woods for another clutch. The chicks are 5 weeks now.
Just found a speckled sussex under a tree covered in vines.... yep... sitting on 17 eggs.

Turkey's eggs were taken up by my son (it is his Turkey Hen) he put the eggs in the bator but she decided to brood anyway... she is raising one chick! LOL A chick, not a poult.

The poults are still hatching but I think we are up to 8 now.

Barred Rockmix chicks at 5 weeks- They completely live off the land. 2 of 10



 
One of the nests on the edge of the woods


 
Momma w/brood (5)


 
Another momma with brood (11)


 
See the little feet 


 

Turkey hen with her "Chick"


 

Some of the hatched poults-
They are 1/4 Heritage Chocolate 1/4 Heritage Black and 1/2 Narragansett.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, your broodys love hatching. How many chickens do you estimate you have?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2015)

We use to have 250+ and bred 17 varieties but we have greatly reduced our numbers and breed 5 standard varieties and 2 bantam varieties now. I don't know how many we have now but my yearly NPIP testing is coming up so I will have an actual count in a few weeks. LOL maybe 75-100 now... or so... I think...

We have about 45 chicks or so running around right now... all mutts! LOL  I did not breed this year because I had no time. These guys mostly are standard/bantam crosses. They will be going in the freezer for dog meat when big enough.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2015)

Part 2

*The Geese!*

Wow. It is amazing. Nancy our goose set up her nest and was only sitting on 2 eggs. Nanny Duck stayed by her side the whole month. Watching over her and the eggs when Nancy got off the nest which was hardly ever. One egg was not viable the other … so cute! The gosling hatched and daddy Ronny came to her side as well as Nanny Duck. I am amazed at their relationship. Duck is their family... the “Nanny”. It is always fun to see the gosling walk around with mom dad and nanny.
Can't figure out how to do video on here so I will put it on my FB page. But here are some pics!

Nanny duck is amazing! She will be with us forever. 
Nancy brooding-


 

Duck always by her side-


 
Just hatched


 



 
1 day old


 

With parents and Nanny Duck


 



 

3 days old


 
Nancy, gosling and Nanny


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2015)

Part- 3

Crazy laying hens!
This is nuts it includes a bunch of absolutely crazy hens and the LGD's (including 6 month pups).

We have a group of 1 year old hens we hatched out last year. These hens were raised in the area that is now where the new goat barn is. Silly chickens absolutely will not go to their own building. I guess it is so ingrained in them to stay where they were raised. Anyway- like I said they are one year old now and they have their spots in the barn... mostly the corners where they dig up the grit and lay. Here is the weird part... they will only lay if they are cuddled up to one of the dogs... usually a pup.


IT IS CRAZY! The pups get very annoyed as the chickens peck at them and their hair trying to make a nest in their coat. The pups and adults dogs will try just get up and move but of course the chickens find this rude and follow them insistent on them be their laying box.

Pups are so patient!

Eliza trying to catch some ZZZZ's


 

Bernard- He moved several times and finally just gave up... she cuddled under his leg. So weird!




Dog can't get a break




Annoying Welsummer




Mother and son I guess make the perfect nesting box


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2015)

Part 4

*BARN!*
Making progress! Adding phase 2. Have roof up and supports. We put in the center isle walkway and the 2x4 no climb as well as gates. The added side will take time. Then phase 3 will begin.

Kind of stumped as to where to put my milkroom. May end up just taking out the buckling house and building a larger structure and dividing it into 2 buildings. That way the milkroom will not be in the barn but will be close to the apartment for milk handling.


Of course the apartment is filled and I mean filled with stuff. Furniture, pelts, wood working stuff, boxing equipment, goat stuff... crazy! That is a project in itself.* 
*
Putting in the walkway- impossible with goats 
*

 *
Phase 2 is being added, Phase 1 will be "redone" and then phase 3 is going to be added to the end.




Rails and no climb up one one side and the gate 




 The walkway is raised as you can see...


 

Inside Phase 1


 

Temporary shutter doors to lock them in from the loafing area


 
We took them off when we took the wall down.. we need to take off the handles


 
Yes they are not even... but they are temporary.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 4, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 4, 2015)

Now thats funny with the pups 


Southern by choice said:


> We use to have 250+ and bred 17 varieties but we have greatly reduced our numbers and breed 5 standard varieties and 2 bantam varieties now. I don't know how many we have now but my yearly NPIP testing is coming up so I will have an actual count in a few weeks. LOL maybe 75-100 now... or so... I think...
> 
> We have about 45 chicks or so running around right now... all mutts! LOL  I did not breed this year because I had no time. These guys mostly are standard/bantam crosses. They will be going in the freezer for dog meat when big enough.


Do you know what kinds of Bantams? I raise bantams for show, and those that don't show are just cute pets


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 4, 2015)

Modern Games
Self Blue Cochins
we also cross our Blacks and reds (Cochins) and sometimes our self blue and blacks and self blues and reds.

We are very bio-secure so no showing our poultry. The bantams are because I just love them! They are great foragers! The standard breeds are bred for hardiness, longevity, and meat/eggs.

By comparison chickens are still the most expensive animals to raise and keep. I do love our our poultry though. We have some oldies here that will live out their lives, will never see the freezer.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, I have Millies, Bearded D'Anvers, and a few other breeds. None of mine are meant to be in the freezer, I just get so attached, also I only have 7 bantams, and 7 large fowl


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 4, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Looking good


X2


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 4, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Last week flew by and this week too has disappeared.
> 
> Some of you may have already seen my new buckling on my other thread...  http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-newest-buckling-addition.31404/
> 
> ...


Oh Sweet Southern!!! You make me a bit envious with all the milk and cheese and ICE CREAM!!! My mouth is watering! I am SO looking forward to getting a couple MiniManchas, so we will have lots of rich milk to make all these goodies.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 4, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Have been pretty absent from here, only peeking my head in now and again.
> It has been a crazy few weeks...
> I will probably need to do a few posts as I have lots of pics.
> 
> ...


That is SO cool!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 4, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Part- 3
> 
> Crazy laying hens!
> This is nuts it includes a bunch of absolutely crazy hens and the LGD's (including 6 month pups).
> ...


 
Lol Southern!! That's cute! And annoying for the pups I'm sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2015)

Get this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DD and I are out working on the section that we will floor... out of materials so we are just going to engineer our own... So we are lining everything up.. level, level, level, NOT level. HUH?
Again... then we take 4 boards down and start again... We all were thinking (DS was helping) maybe the level is broke...
Nah... can't be... was fine the other day...

I am eyeballing and the level says level and it aint level...

After finagling for an hour ... YEP the freaking LEVEL was Broke!















I announced I don't care who goes but SOMEBODY is going to Lowes and getting me a new level NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1/2 hour later I had my level~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Working on the floor. 

Of course I was interrupted as we are moving goats over to the other land and we put the Kikos (bucks)out in the woods.

One of the pups is going over to the land. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another is going to the deep woods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They will be the sole guardian for their areas. ONLY HOTWIRE! 

Good test for them to be far and we (the farm) are not visible to them in either place.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 5, 2015)

OH wow - time for the (not so) little guys to be all grown up!  Scary, but exciting all at the same time.

Glad you got a new level, lol!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome journal. Loving every bit of it. Great barn!  Love the hens and the dogs....just so cool.  I'll be following.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jul 19, 2015)

The hens and pups made me laugh a bunch!  I was trying to imagine how that would go down with my LGDs - not so sure it would.  Unless the dogs thought they were going to get free eggs.  They can be on their absolutely best behavior if they think eggs are involved.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2015)

I know- it has been a longgggg time since I have been on and posted.
Thank you to all those that have tried to contact me, and asked about me. LOL I was told I had better get my patooty on here and update. 

First, many of you know I ran into some health issues some months back. I am doing ok. I won't go into detail. However, I have had to make choices for myself and my family to focus on things that are beneficial to my well being. As some of you know I lost my sister 2 years ago and through her death and my recent issues it has been a wake up call. 

All my articles are on hold, classes, consults, and pretty much anything that takes my time or energy away from my family, farm is all on hold. 

As far as the farm we have started our breeding season and we are still working on the barn LOL. 
I do try to put something up on our FB page about once a week... its is about all I have time for.

Hope to "see" you all next year.


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Sep 21, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Well... at one time I had a journal but wasn't able to keep up with it. Thought I'd do another but a little different this time.
> 
> This way I can pop in and say what's going on and condense some of the threads I start but then forget about.... and then cannot find them.
> This time if I start a thread I will post it here so I can find it again.
> ...


sounds good to me


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2015)

Good to see you!  Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2015)

You take care of yourself.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 22, 2015)

and  @Southern by choice


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 22, 2015)

Glad you are okay I will be checking FB. We were all very worried


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update, take care...


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hope you know how much we all love you!  Post when you can, but the very FIRST and most IMPORTANT thing is that you take good care of yourself


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 23, 2015)

Take care Southern!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you all!
Had some down time the last few days... well sort of.

Been a bit concerned as we have been waiting for does to go into heat... we hit August but completely missed September. 
Buttttttttttttttttt. we hit OCTOBER! 

Bred Ruby the Nuby 
Bred Star a Lamancha 
Bred Zephyr a Lamancha 

Ok so our breeding line up which I had all planned out... went right out the window... last second I changed the buck for 2 of the breedings. 

On a bizarre note- I know we have all heard of "milk"bucks... not sure how I really feel about it- kind of gross to me but many say they produce better milking does. 
One of our bucks has a milkbuck closely related but my daughter informed me Zephyr's (lamancha) Great Granddad actually went on milktest   

_*5-00 305 3261 101*_
LA 4-5 91 V E E June 2008

   His udder is crazy! It is an udder. 
Like I said- kinda creepy to me, but a buck that milks 3261 pounds of milk -dang! I cannot imagine milking a buck especially not in rut!

Zephyr is being bred for mini's. We were going to breed to a different buck an F-1 but last second we changed things up. I am glad . It will mean no gopher ears , and only elf ears but thats ok. I don't aim for Ears over everything else. I also will keep a doe if she has one.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 7, 2015)

Not sure I would want to milk a buck!!  But it would be a great conversation starter


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes that is a bizarre note indeed
Not too sure how I would feel about that either


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah it's weird... look at his udder!  Yes it even sounds funny saying that! 

All our Lamanchas have Pure Joy in their line which is his daughter.
Hoping by the time we go on milktest it will show those genetics passed down. LOL

Go to "Thrill"
http://www.luckystarfarm.com/referencebucks1.html


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Okay .... now that is just....wrong!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 8, 2015)

X2... wrong just doesn't cover it...


----------



## babsbag (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree that it is wrong and personally I don't think that it is something that should be encouraged. If a doe had male parts in addition to female she would be considered a freak and certainly not bred, even though it might be useful. I would consider it a genetic abnormality and a fault. To have a little milk, ok, hormones do things;  but to be on milk test....next thing you know someone will start breeding specifically for milking bucks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 8, 2015)

Creepy, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I agree that it is wrong and personally I don't think that it is something that should be encouraged. If a doe had male parts in addition to female she would be considered a freak and certainly not bred, even though it might be useful. I would consider it a genetic abnormality and a fault. To have a little milk, ok, hormones do things;  but to be on milk test....next thing you know someone will start breeding specifically for milking bucks.


I don't think they breed for it... but what we are seeing is quite a few of the heavy milklines will have this. I agree... it is creepy... so far no offspring that we have or people we know have had this show up. A few generations removed from it hopefully.

Very "ick" really. LOL

Anyway I wanted to update-
FINALLY got "Lucy" our ND bred today Lil brat is very difficult in showing anything. Quiet, no flagging... she just happened to be laying by the pens that we currently have bucks in. The 2 mature bucks were wooing her LOUDLY.  She will be a first timer. VERY excited about what she can do... 
We also FINALLY got Cici bred... she was doing the same thing. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

On another note I just want to say how happy I am with my girls!
Ever since we started with goats parasite resistance has been our big focus. It has really been our priority.  Some goats we have brought in had a hard time adjusting but we have found after a year they thrive like our homegrown goats do.  Only one time on the farm did we have to worm everyone across the board and it didn't matter what their count was. It was when we had the 9 months of rain and our grasses couldn't be mowed so hey stayed wet then add hot humid -  

The other thing is how great they are all doing with their lactation. Millie's daughter Trouble (trouble is a mini) has been in milk since January2015 is a first freshener and is still going strong -she is like her momma. No dewormers... we have reduced her to once a day milking  but really not sure if she will dry up or not. Doesn't look like it... Trouble is bred for Jan. 22 babies... she just thrives... but getting quite plump for only 2 months bred.

Some of our other does tha were bred for Jan kids I am watching closely. They are already looking large and it is a concern because trips/quads are common in their lines. Trips are fine but quads and quints scare me a little. 

Hoping for a doe year. Geesh we need one.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ruby is our only Nubian. I love her to pieces! There is no other goat like her. I will probably never have another like her. She is my love love love! When we first got her she was so scared of the dogs. After awhile she LOVED the dogs. They are her "best friends". We think Ruby thinks she is a dog. Seriously.

Was calling one of the dogs over and she always comes with the dogs ALWAYS. It is so funny.

Ruby is 138 lbs and gentle as can be! Here she is with Not Leo pup beside her. See... she really thinks she is a dog. Oh, and you MUST give a hug, and a kiss. Ruby insists on a kiss. You hurt her feelings if you don't. 
See what I mean? The "Goat-Dog"





 ...and now the hug- she actually prefers bear hugs




 Waiting for her kiss! 


 
See... always insisting on kisses!


 

"Lucy" Finally bred today! 


 
Millie- good ole Millie Hardiest goat I have ever seen. 




And cuz he is my baby! Chunk aka Wilson. Do his "Uncle D's" bunny puppy. Winter coat growing back in... 18 months and my boy. 




Well that is all for now. 
I have been enjoying being able to be on here lately... not sure how long it will last but I do miss it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2015)

@Calendula 
these are for you- 
these are pics of different Nigies NONE get feed while pregnant. Hay  only (forage of course too).  All goats vary in how they show but this should give you an idea of what they can look like a month or less before kidding. Fat goats have complications, are more prone to having a hard time conceiving as well. If your vet thinks they are fine don't pack the pounds on. Some vets will NOT tell a person if their goats are FAT! Nicer way is saying they are a "bit over-conditioned" or sometimes "a little fleshy". One of our vets tells us some of our goats are FAT.  I tell my vet well nothing I can do... they get no grain/feed just hay and forage. BTW- none are fat 

For us I really think they maintain on hay alone is because we do not have parasite issues. New goats that are mature seem to need food as it takes them a year to adjust to forage etc. 

this doe was 3 months into gestation... she had 2 more to go. look how big she is... no grain/feed. she ended up with triplets. this doe was a 3rd freshener... she will get super fat on feed... we even have to limit feed when in milk as she will just get super fat.


 

This doe was a First freshener... this is 2 weeks before she kidded.
She had Quads. Two 1lb 10 oz kids and Two 3lb 3oz kids. No grain.


 

This is a 2nd freshener... this is her in labor. Not a great pic but you can see she isn't a beachball. She was "dropped" by this time. She had twins. They were LARGE for Nigies. A whopping  5.0 lbs each. Big Babies... when you look at the kids you will see their eyes are a bit odd- them the pressure and pushing to get their big noggins through... took a few days for those eyes to look right. NO grain- HAY only and they were that big. No way she should have grain during gestation if the kids got any bigger she wouldn't be able to pass them Fortunately she wasn't a first timer. Her first kid was a single and the kid was big. Always makes me nervous.


 

 

Here is how we pull... we use our guardians to help. They are very fast at cleaning and drying kids off. The kids immediately bond to the dogs. They think it's "mommy". We help too!
These guardians (pyrs) are under 1 year old. They are awesome!
The mature Anatolian came over too.


----------



## Calendula (Nov 8, 2015)

@Southern by choice Thank you so much. I tried to explain that, but my mother won't be swayed because she thinks she needs extra calories while she's pregnant. I can understand that, but she does also agree with me that a goat that is too fat will have more complications!

Do you maybe have any alternatives that we could feed her? All she's getting right now is hay, but I wouldn't mind giving her something else as a supplement.... I just can't seem to find the right stuff.

Hopefully, my parents will forget to buy grain and I won't have to worry about this.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe you can show pics to mom and dad. You said the breeder has issues with kidding... now anyone can have a kidding issue but when or if a breeder has lots of goats with kidding issues than they need to rethink what they are doing because it would be unlikely it would be all or the majority of their stock.

Always respect your parents... like you are doing... share information and remember there really is a "grey area". 
Maybe 1/2 cup a day would be ok or a cup; but 4 cups a day is just a bad idea for these small does.
Remember a goat will eat itself to death. 
What region are you in? There are many goat education classes that would be great for the family to attend. 

The alternative is HAY!


----------



## Calendula (Nov 8, 2015)

I might have to.... I think I'll have to collect multiple information sources, come up with a good alternative, and then present it to them.

Haha, thanks.  I try to respect them, but it's difficult when we disagree on something like this. I'm sure I'll probably win since when it comes to the goats and chickens, I tend to be stubborn.  
Oh I know... and they try. She's been back for one day and has already managed to break into the chicken pen and start eating their food...
We're in southwest Michigan, so I doubt there really are, but I can try to look around.

If only telling them that would convince them. Going to try and find some alternative grain methods....


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2015)

Got our last doe bred! 

So happy! 

All the other girls are growing their baby bellies! 
Glad to have a break from all the milking, pasteurizing, and even cheese making... but I am looking forward to January... our first 4 does are kidding then!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad you will have January kids!  We are just starting to get our does bred- April/May will be soon enough here


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2015)

Tragic Day-   

From my facebook page-
There is a video that explains my DD's memories of our beloved goat on our FB page

This evening we are filled with great heartbreak and sadness.
Our beautiful, loving ,sweet doe “Star” had to be humanely euthanized.
We lost her to a tragic accident that she would not be able to recuperate from.
Our vet was there in minutes but there was nothing to be done.

The heaviness is great and those that own these wonderful, remarkable loving creatures know how they wiggle their way into your heart. They are not “just livestock” they are not “just a goat” they are not “just a milker”. Star was special, really special. Sweet, quiet and quite comical. Loss is never easy and sometimes it feels like a piece of my heart is missing. Tomorrow and for a long time after we will miss her at the feeder, come March we will be remembering she was due to kid, come milking time she will no longer be there...

I held her, I talked to her, I told her how sorry I was, I kissed her goodbye.
My wonderful husband and sons buried our sweet love with great care.
The day it doesn't hurt is when you are no longer suitable to care for your livestock.

My daughter had a great bond with Star – She has written this in remembrance of her.

_Star had so many quirks.  That was one of the things I absolutely loved about her.
Spring will be especially hard for me. Star was one of  my favorite does to milk.
She was such a picky eater. 
She only liked one type of feed, Bartlett. If the feed had dust on it, she would stomp her front foot, sometimes tapping me. Sometimes she would gently pull my hair, just enough to get me to look at her. If I didn't milk her fast enough she would lay down- her way of telling me to hurry up._

_I don't know how many pounds of feed she has wasted. LOL She was always dumping her feeder. She hated to eat alfalfa pellets while she was being milked, so if there was on alfalfa pellet in her feeder she would throw the whole feeder as far as she could. After having her tantrum she would look at me with that look of 'mommy, aren't you going to get me some more?' So I would. :/ She had me wrapped around her little hoof big time. If she couldn't dump her feed, she would take her head and start pushing the feeder side to side- making as much noise as she could. _

_I can't tell you how many cans of fight bac teat spray she has broken. She loved to knock it over, or fling it off the shelf. Anything to make noise. _

_Before our milkroom was added onto the barn, I had to take each goat out of the field and to my milking area. They all knew the routine but Star always had to run over to the rose bush and grab a few bites, the jump on the wood pile, and finally run the the milkstand. Everything she did outside of the field she did in "lines". She would walk, stop, turn. She would never walk in a circle, but a square instead.  _

_She never minded being milked, she hardly ever kicked with her back legs. She wasn't a brat or a pain for milking, she just had her little quirks that made “Star”, “Star”. We worked with each other and got along great. This probably sounds funny to those who don't hand milk their goats 10 months out of the year.....but those that do know what I mean. I'm going to miss my nutty little girl big time come milking, I know it won't ever be the same. _

_All of the above was like a game to her. She would do it when I wasn't looking. This doe made me laugh so much._

_She had a very sweet gentle personality, she was a calm doe. 
Needless to say, Star has left a huge hole in my heart tonight._


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 19, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## babsbag (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2015)

So sorry Southern


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 20, 2015)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 20, 2015)

So so sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh, that's awful.
So, so sorry.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry Southern!!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 20, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 20, 2015)

Sorry Southern, I sadly know the feeling to loose a favorite animal that was special  I lost my best girl on Halloween. It will be weird to move on without her but you will manage to


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry! I just saw this. She was a special goat.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 20, 2015)

So sorry about your Star.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2015)

It has been a great holiday weekend! 
Family & friends for Thanksgiving... slaughtered our goose that hatched this year and one of our Toms. Ate way too much spinach dip and coconut macaroons. 
I am a total sucker for my adult sons! So wonderful to have everyone home. Auntie M came too and that was too funny! She is one of the few people Badger likes... and she LOVES the dogs so of course she had to spoil him AND encourage terrible manners. I scolded him as there are some things that are a no no... of course then she just encouraged it all the more. I love Auntie M so of course I couldn't get mad.  Here is an example of what she was doing...



 

Callie had some house time too! 

Today I had half the house empty ...but the other half was here so I recruited 3 of those to run animals up for me.  We had to run every dog up to get weighed, nails trimmed, ears cleaned, teeth checked, and give HW prevention. 
Total dogs: 13 
It went very smoothly... I LOVE having runners.
We have a few getting rabies vac next week and the others aren't due.

Of course my baby "D" and my boy "Chunk" were the best for everything. Amy for whatever reason has turned into a jerk about her nails.  
Callie- oh Callie... she is a hoot. We didn't get a weight on her so we told her to get back on the scale... Callie decided once was enough so when Callie doesn't want to do something she goes LIMO like a noodle and lays down. You cannot move her. Yes I laugh because DH can't get her to do anything.  She knows who means business. 
Watching DH handle the pups was hilarious. He doesn't handle them so they are pulling him everywhere not listening and wild... I am shaking my head trying not to LOL ( and I mean laugh OUT LOUD) He even tried a firm voice.  I could see he was struggling but I just couldn't stand it anymore ( OK so I know this is wrong to find this so amusing and laughing and I still want to laugh when I think of it- I am terrible and the fact my littlest DD can handle them  ok I'll stop now) I finally yell  out "Tell him COME- Firmly"- before DH could say a word the dog heard me and straightened right up and walked back to his field.

After the 13 dogs we did the bucks (dairy goat bucks) 
FAMACHA (no fecals today), copper, hooves trimmed, BCS

Total dairy bucks: 10 
We didn't do the one that is going to slaughter. meana$$ buck.
Did it all in 2 1/2 hours. Not bad considering once we started with the bucks it ended up being just my DD and I.  Yeah... something about  the smell. The "men" ran off. 

One of my bucklings from this year -an unregistered Nigie (the only unregistered boy we kept intact) is just my little love. I love this goat so much. He is my baby. I love love love him. 

I cannot help but to just hug on him and smooch his face. He is such a good boy, so well mannered and sweet. He gets it from his daddy's side... definitely not his momma's side.  
I think I may wether him and keep him. Then I could keep him with the girls and could be with him all the time.

Tomorrow we tackle the does... yeah this will be fun... pregnant does  so with the added hormones this should be a real blast.. NOT. Bunch of prima donnas.

Then onto the Kiko's. 

Reviewed our kidding list to start prepping and doing CDT's in December... but wanted to have my list. Star was still on the list. Still cannot believe it. 

Great day. Beautiful weather. 
Did I say how much I love "D"?


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 28, 2015)

I really need to get an animal scale. When kids start hitting the ground, soon followed by pigs, soon followed by hatching season, I am going to need to be able to keep up. Do you use a particular scale? Or just an old manual? 

At least my husband will help handle a buck in rut. He's a manly man and can handle manly things ( there's a joke hiding in here... ) like men should. 

I just did my does before I put the boys in. I don't think I'm going to do a 30dayout follow up.  I'm afraid it will be to close!! 

How much did you way Thursday? Did you eat yourself into a food coma? I did. Twice!

Love love love seeing pictures of the dogs in action.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 29, 2015)

That looks remarkably similar to a dog's head resting on a dining room table...  Glad you've had a great Thanksgiving! Lots of work involved, but a real feeling of accomplishment when it's done. Happy animals, happy owners. High temps here today in the 20s... snow showers off and on over past several days. A couple inches of powder on the ground. Mel is becoming spoiled...   I have to get him a real job soonest.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2015)

@Ferguson K - we bought the scale for about $300 and best $ spent IMO!  
this one goes to 660lbs- we got the 42x30
http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm
this one goes to 2200 and is 56x20 $430
http://www.palletscales.net/vs-2000_livestock_scale.htm

DH and sons will handle the big bucks but lets face it- noone but those who love goats want to touch peed on legs 
we do the CD&T 30 days before kidding to protect the kids since we need to disbud etc... we try to do hooves if we can... some does are too big and we can't lift their feet.

food  coma 

@Latestarter  - I really think you should just find 2 scrub goats- wethers whatever- that you can just eat later... but start getting Mel use to livestock. As you can see in other threads waiting too long means there is a possibility he may not get trained. He has all the right potential as all his litter mates are exceptional dogs. 
Did I read in another thread you retired? 

... and yes the shame of it... Badger's head on MY table! 
20  degrees  Almosr 70 here yesterday... temps will be going back down next week though... 50's daytime. I hate the cold so for me anything under 70 is cold... for the dogs the colder the better... the goats... they hate the cold too.
================================================

I was up early and all was still...a little before 6 am I heard squealing tires then BOOM! 
Grabbed flashlight... got DD & DH and headed out... ANOTHER car in the trees. Guy was ok. Car totaled. 2nd car in less then a month.
Just glad he wasn't dead. Several people have died across the road and I am just glad that each time we go out the person has been alive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2015)

LOL- as I guessed BLUE decided the car in the trees was something too close to his field... he has gone through the barn over the fencing and is now on "guard" out there.

Oh Blue.
Smart dogs can be a PITB sometimes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2015)

Rain Rain Go AWAY!

Well all this rain and dreary seems to have affected ALL the barnyard animals! Dogs, goats, even the chickens!

They were ALL TERRIBLE tonight!
Terrible I say!

The dogs do love the rain and so they are out all day ripping and running getting muddy then they'd duck int  the barn for a bit then go and lay out by the wire (by the roadside) and watch... and then wrestle and play.... 

Well tonight DD went to lock up the gates and put everyone up for the night. Keep in mind it is pitch black out! 
Dogs decide to play this game of No... we'r staying out here and you can't make me. Except Chunk... he will always do what is asked. GOOD BOY!  

The goats were all being snotty and hormonal and one of our does (Zephyr) who is never any trouble at all was being as mean as could be to 2 of our other goats! Zephyr has never done as much as a head butt to anything! She was butting the boss!
Mariah was biting tails! 
Millie, Ruby and Cici were all just standing there like WHHHHHAAT? 

Meanwhile the electric wire handle which was on the ground (we drop the top and step over) got stepped on by one of the pups! He starts yelping and ALL THE GOATS COME RUNNING OUT OF THE BARN! 

Now I will say that is pretty cool... the goats do love their dogs and it is funny to see how the relationships are so strong that the goats think they will "protect" the dogs. 

But now the goats won't go back into the barn, the dogs won't go either.

Our does are all bred and I must say this is the first year that we have seen this level of hormonal snottiness! And I mean they are all snots! 

Eventually they all did go where they were suppose to.

The chickens were even squabbling today! 

Hoping for nice weather tomorrow! Suppose to be partly cloudy but at least no rain!

Got a sick human kid throwing  up so I'm up ... at least it is just a little bug and should be over soon. Badger won't leave her side.

New day tomorrow! 
oh... actually it's already the new day.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

Except for the sick child... (almost said kid - no confusion there...) Animals are funny sometimes. I could just picture all this happening real time as you described it... Specially the dogs running around in the wet. I have to deal with that here too with Mel and my daughter's dog. They love to run all over the mud covered back yard chasing one another. Hope the youngun is feeling better fast and that you have some better weather and tempers.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 3, 2015)

I know you don't think that was a fun night but the way you wrote it had me laughing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh My!  But, I know how you feel about the rain and the mud...

We are ankle deep in texas gumbo - and I'm not talking about the tasty, delicious kind of gumbo either!   

Hope your sick one gets better quickly - and mostly hope nobody else catches that bug!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 3, 2015)

Aww!   Hope your daughter gets better soon!


Southern by choice said:


> Zephyr has never done as much as a head butt to anything! She was butting the boss!


 Yesterday Buttercup, my doeling from this year, decided to be a bit sassy and headbutt Compadre when we entered the pen! Silly girl! I don't think he noticed, lol, and I don't know if she actually got him, or just was very close to it... 
What a good boy Chunk! The more you share about that dog, the more I him.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 3, 2015)

sure it wasn't a full moon last night 

hope your daughter feels better soon! 

our girls were snots yesterday too....maybe something in the air


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2015)

We finally got some sunshine. And I have been sick for over a week and can't go out and play.  I am better, but know if I go outside and pile into something at full speed, like I usually do, I'll get knocked right back down. So here I sit.  You are probably getting the rain that we had for a week, it just moved out. All the rivers, creeks, lakes and ponds are overflowing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

We had sunshine today but it was cold and everything is so wet. 

Up most of the night with DD. I don't care how old they are I tend to check them every hour on the hour... they sleep through being sick... mom's don't!  DD still has low grade fever.. 99.1 so no biggy not throwing up, but tired. DS had it earlier in the week but no vomit. Just low grade fever and tired for two days with a yucky tummy.
I am using BYH to keep me awake.  Tough getting old.

Found PT IN the barn again this am. Oh well... it's all good. He has really become quite attached to his girls. Gonna break my heart when he leaves.  I hope he adjusts to his new farm and livestock. They are not goats so that is a bit of a concern. Our goats adore the dogs. 

Zephyr and Trouble were going at it again today... what is up with that! Zephyr is a first timer so I am thinking hormones... but geesh.. nt too smart to mess with Trouble. Trouble is Millie's doe... um nothing messes with Millie or her doe. Millie seems to be staying out of the way though. 

DS got another deer! He had just headed out and 20 minutes later we get a ring to bring the truck! 

He needs more tags now. 

@Latestarter - this is what we give our dogs... along with legs etc.
This tasty treat went to Amy. She is alone in a field so no worries about any dogs getting into it. 

There is a good bit of meat there!









And for all of you out there I thought I'd share this because it is so funny.
@Latestarter this may have helped you in the past.  

@Baymule  - I know you'll laugh!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL Southern


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

How many deer are you allowed per season? Are there requirements for buck vs doe? or does it matter?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, county by county has different limits for bucks and does. Here we can get more tags for does. Once the buck limit is reached it is reached... no more tags. It is actually "antlered"& "un-antlered".


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

So you buy a NC deer license and then tags for whatever county you'll be hunting in until those tags run out... so a dedicated hunter could get dozens of tags... no real limit aside for the # the state wants harvested in a particular county...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2015)

Pretty much the jist of it. My boys know all the rules...
My boys all hunt...all take classes, all licensed and all follow the law.
My one son wants to hunt ELK!  I've never had elk before...


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

OOOOOooooo elk............ Been many years since I last had it... Man I miss it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Pretty much the jist of it. My boys know all the rules...
> My boys all hunt...all take classes, all licensed and all follow the law.
> My one son wants to hunt ELK!  I've never had elk before...


Elk is delicious, of course that is said by someone who has been raised on Elk. There are many different things you can do with the meat too.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 4, 2015)

We don't need a license when hunting on our own land but there are some forms you need to have with you that you can fill it out if asked by a TWRA officer or when checking in the game. You can get 3 anterless a day plus 3 antlered a season.  My neighbors and I have worked it out that we only take the small bucks and leave the big guys.  We are way overpopulated with does and they really need thinning.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 4, 2015)

Unlike some ("trophy" hunters), I have no problem shooting a female of the species (elk, deer, whatever). They generally way outnumber the males, are easier to come by, and taste a heckuva lot better! The bottom line really is in herd management... gotta better the herd... That's done by selective harvest. It's great that your neighbors will work together with you. TN/KY are potential places for me to move to aside from East TX... I've looked at several places there as well. The big things for me are crowds - I want to be removed from major concentrations of people, taxes - TX has no personal income tax, and liberal politics/cronyism - which is pretty much rampant everywhere  I know...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2015)

yep- you can't eat antlers! 

OK @Latestarter  - i was seeing a dream cloud above your head with that post. 
I think most people need to go back and take a 10th grade US Government class. Of course they may not be able to use books from today as many are re-writing history- amazing how many different versions there are now of the 2nd amendment. 
oh - and slaves are now referred to as "immigrant workers".

Seriously though... I SMH at all these people that go on and on and have no clue of why or how our founding fathers created a system of balance.

I bet most people do not even know what the 3 branches  are.

Don't get me started...

Ever read the Federalist Papers? What about the Anti-Federalist Papers?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 4, 2015)

Have read some of them (federalist papers) and read about many more. Funny that over several centuries and mostly over the past century, we have gone from being a REPUBLIC, based on democratic principles, to being a "pure" democracy... something our forefathers SAW as possible and specifically tried to quell/avoid/prepare people to look out for. That was NOT what they fought for and NEVER wanted this country to become.

In a republic, 2 wolves and a sheep are discussing what's for dinner, and the sheep walks away. In a democracy, the sheep gets eaten as majority rules. NOT the way we were designed to be run as a country!

Our public schools, run by the gubmint are increasingly dumbing down today's school kids to make them easier to control in the future. What they don't know (kids) can't be used to re-take control of a completely out of bounds and out of control gubmint.

OK, rant over... we could probably fuel each other into full blown rant mode if we aren't careful  

Returning you now to your regular thread feed...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2015)

Well... ended up getting whatever bug DD had. UGH.
Now another has it too... at least it is short lived. I feel better after sleeping for 6 hours. Didn't even get to see the goats or dogs today.
The family took care of the animals.

I am getting so excited about kidding in January. 
Still not decided if I will do DHIR this year or not though.

Keep forgetting to breed our Kiko does...  I heard one of the does all the way up at the house!  WOW! She is LOUD. LOL She isn't even on our land.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2015)

You don't have the kiko buck(s) in with the does? Where do you keep them? Just curious... How do you handle feeding the dogs out on the back 40? I would have to guess they have natural water back there to drink? Do the goats need any supplementals back there? Additional hay? minerals of course... Anything else? How often do you go back and check on them? Just curious as I'm looking at larger properties and trying to figure out how to cross fence to form different browsing areas...

You gotta stop getting sick! It's just not healthy for you! Hope you get through it easy and quick.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 5, 2015)

Aww! Hope you and your family get well soon!! That's good that the sickness only lasts a few days , it's not fun to be sick. 
Yay for kids!! Lord Willing my girls will start the end of March, beginning of April! Until then, I can ooh and aah over pictures from all of you who have earlier kidding dates, right?!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2015)

When you were here you only saw  the front small field.
We go back, not side to side.
Behind that we have another field solid fenced & treed. That is where the bucks go for the winter as there really is no forage, so they get hayed.
To the left  is another field with trees as well. 
Behind these two fields (They run parallel) is all woods,
Big "D" in the wild. 



 
Kiko Buck


 
Close up of the handsome beast. I love this goat.


 
this is our walking path


 
trees-forage plot


 
break


 
 then a break then another several acres of trees- this is where we rotate during forage months with hotwire set-ups.


 
 We keep our paths clear with machete... then behind that is open land.


 
The open land is where the Kiko does are. They pretty much have grass/weeds back there year round.


 

We have a water barrel system with an auto water on it.
We see them 1x day - check them etc
The shelter is small and they really don't use it. Kikos don't care about rain... so unless it is really bad out they don't go in the shelter much- there is an extra roof for shade attached.

The dairy goats are babies! They can never be out of sight from the house... they would cry and scream all day. Our meat goats are sweet but not needy like dairy goats. Part of that is because they are so bonded to us through the milking .

Just a little bug... it is strange it is like a 36 hour thing.
Considering how big our family is we really don't get too many "bugs"... I am just old and have issues  The down side is when we get a bug... everyone gets the bug.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2015)

Been house hunting!
Found some really nice places! My favorites are each on 25 acres, with great barns/outbuildings and both have ponds and TREES! I like the one house way better than the other but I like the property better on the one.  There is a significant cost difference between the two... so one may just not be feasible. 

I found one place that is a DREAM! at 2.2 million 

Yeah- that one will stay a DREAM!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 9, 2015)

Similar here... found like 360 acres, 60 acres meadow, rest woods, large pond, running stream and springs... for 1.4 mil... yeah... I wish!! No lottery winnings yet, and not expecting any inheritance either... Good luck! I hope you find the ideal place and it's within your budget!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry about the flu bug hitting your house...has hit here too.  For some reason, I was thinking about the fact that it has been a long time since you've posted pics of D and of Moses...nice surprise to see them!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2015)

Our newest additions!

For FUN NOT FOOD 
We have BUNNIES!   

Netherland Dwarf and a Lionhead Dwarf... they are so sweet!
They are adjusting well. Badger is not real keen on them... you can tell he is thinking uh isn't that something I'd eat?

We sprang it on Dh after they were home and set up. 
You should have seen his face!   
He kinda looked like this  with a hint of this  a smidge of this  and underneath his "calmish" exterior you could see this...
  

But then I told him how happy everyone was and he got to really see them he did this...
  said "they really are cute". (which is good as resistance is futile!  bwah haa haa)

Our oldest DD got them for her sister and family. Pinging my phone over and over this morning! Sending pics... having me make calls, LOL, it was a huge deal and alot of fun.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2015)

Very cute! you know bunnies are like potato chips


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 11, 2015)

or goats...... or LGDs..... or chickens..... #justsayin


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 11, 2015)

Adorable


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

Had such a great weekend! Busy though!
Decided to clean out the apartment... um seriously you couldn't get in there! We have furniture needing to go to dump... my adult son still has stuff here which he needs to take to HIS place... LOL
The weight equipment and punching bag kind of taking up a lot of space so we moved it. Tanning materials everywhere,  just so much stuff!

It was not easy because it was so beautiful (74 degrees) and the apartment is right by the front field... what's in the front field?
GOATS!
DOGS!

So it seems like about every 30 minutes I'd find myself going out to the field to love on the goats, or the dogs, or both... stay for 20 minutes then back to work then back to the field. 

Put some pics up here

Here are some others...
This one was from Monday when it rained... these birds are all FERAL!  They live in the woods so this was funny that they all went on the stairs to the unfinished fort... The closer I got they started taking off. They are feral, prolific, sleep in trees... crazy!
They need to go in the freezer for dog food.



 

This is Zephyr visiting us in the apartment


 

Our Guinea Pig "Snickers"


 
Again in front of the "family" tree.


 

"Dodger"


 
He is a hoot! Such a funny bunny!


 

"Fred"


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2015)

Dearest Daughter had things still hidden in the trunk of her car that needed to come in for Christmas... Sooooo she _sneaks_ out EARLY in the morning_ to try to sneak _the things into the house... 

The 5 LGD's in the fields that can see movement by the cars sounded the alarms!  Which then all the other LGD's joined in....

.... which led to the retired indoor LGD to sound off as well .... which set the German Shepherd off and the mutt Lucy. 

TOOOOOO EARLY! 
Needless to say we have all been taking turns at napping ALL day!

Nice Christmas, family all together doing family stuff! 
As a mom I'm loving life! All my "babies" home! 

Hope everyone's day has been blessed!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 26, 2015)

We were on the road to Tennessee on Christmas day but we had a great pre-Christmas with family knowing we would be heading out.  I found out Wednesday that I could take off all of next week so we took advantage of it.  Traffic was light but the weather front that we hit at Atlanta all the way home wasn't.  It is soooooooooo nice to wake up here that the March move-in date cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2015)

Very scary- Can't put videos up easily but look at the 3 videos on our FB page and the still shots- It is suppose to continue over us all day and mostly we are in th red, orange and yellow. 

Eliza was none to happy with videos being taken- she was like you are an idiot this isn't sfae and I'm gonna have to pull your but outta there.

Flooding!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 30, 2015)

That's terrible!!!!  stay safe!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 30, 2015)

wow, stay safe!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty bad here too
I got new mud boots for Christmas and they are getting a workout
You stay safe


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2015)

Right now we are having to clean out the debris that keeps washing down and getting jammed up at the fence... there is a natural stream there- usually- but the fence has now turned to a dam... we are afraid the fence is going to go....
The first video (which is now at the bottom) is the one that shows what is going on and if you turn up the volume you can really hear how bad it is.

Goats and dogs all dry! 
Chickens actually staying in their building- that's a first.
Geese well they don't care.
We are safe but saturated. The back land is all good. 

@OneFineAcre  - My Muck brand boots take a beating but I am not too impressed- 1 year old and I need a new pair already.  I love the boots just wish I could get a little more life.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 30, 2015)

Stay safe Southern!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 31, 2015)

Maurine has Muck brand I think.  But she won them on the raffle table at one of the shows.
Mine came from Cabela's.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 1, 2016)

we are the ones who sent all that rain to youall, you're welcome...  i was looking around to see what i could build a boat out of but would have had to draw straws to see who went in the darn thing.   we got almost 9" in 36 hours.  ds#1 had about 100 yards of her new 4" goat wire fence washed away but all i got was wet.  there is something to be said for living on a hill.  and on the boot thing, i have a pair from L.L.Bean several years ago that are still going strong.  i love 'em.  the great thing about the bean boots is if they mess up the company will repair or replace them.    you and yours have a blessed New Year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2016)

@goatgurl  I loved my old LL Bean boots! Hmmm I should look through the next catalog I get. Good time of year too so much goes on sale in January. I need all new ski bibs- we use ski bibs for the kids in winter instead of farm bibs- less expensive does the job and when it does snow they have them. 

Had a Nice New Year day- got to see my son - and meet his teammates- he plays hockey, and was in a championship thingy... didn't get ther til 5pm but saw many games! He was texting all day when are you gonna get here...  had a blast got home soooo late. He was insistent on my coming... been asking for weeks- you coming/ you coming? like a little kid. Oldest daughter showed up too after she got off work so that was real nice!
All such nice young men. Between games we got to spend some time with him... only 5 of us got to go... 
LOVE HOCKEY! It is kinda col too cuz it was his momma got him into hockey who knew it would turn into so much!

*Kidding*- getting ready for kidding! Need to shave udders! Get stalls ready- fresh bedding and move a group of chickens (5) to another place, they occupy a kidding stall right now. Then it dawned on me... I will be disbudding... 2 goats are polled so maybe I won't have too many to do. Talked about the clove thing- someone her had posted about it then I was talking with Babs about it ... Babs sent me the article ... sent it to my vet... will talk with him tomorrow... he e-mailed me and I think he likes the data... we will see.
The only issue I see is it is one study on only 16 goats... not enough long term data for me. 

*Pregnant Does*- Mariah (Std Lamancha) is one due soon... she has been such a jerk. She bites the other does. We seperated her a while ago because we think she was the one responsible for Star's accident that caused her to need to be euthanized. She will not eat minerals, she is just being a real PITB! She also will not eat her feed- She throws it everywhere and will only pick out alfalfa pellets.  Hay round the clock and geesh is she a picky lil snot.
The other does are great, Trouble (Mini Mancha) is all lovey dovey.
10 days could be the earliest we kid... 4 does due on 20,21,22 for day 150. So that means 15-17th for the earliest dates.

*Flooding*-  Waters all receded now but muddy.
*
House*-Working on a bunch of projects in the house so the house is really all out of order, furniture moved and in  other rooms.... painting, scraping, ceilings, molding, storing and packing up stuff... preparing for the time when we find the right property... I just want to be ready whether that is in 3 months 6 months or a year...

I am also having a house guest  in the midst of kidding and renovation... LOL... so now have to get the apartment somewhat acceptable. No easy task as it is our storage area... 

Excited to see my friend again!  She may be sharing it with baby goats if we get the weather they are calling for. 
Hoping to take a day trip with her if the does have all kidded by the time she comes. Next group isn't due til March!

*AI*- Been looking into Ai for Ruby our Nubian next year. I have a friend that is learning AI and has a tank... storage fee would be reasonable and it would be kinda cool to support the learning curve with someone I know... I think it will be a great business for them. So far not liking what Bio-genetics has available... but haven't looked at all the specimens yet. I really should have gotten the Hoanbu buckling this year but he was pricey and I didn't have the space and I only have ONE Nubian... maybe once Ruby gives a few does then I will get a buck. That's why the AI is appealing right now.

*Just for fun-* A DG meeting is coming up and we are hoping to go and it would be nice because a friend is hosting it ... not too far for us 1hr 15- 1 hr 30 ...  Kinda pressed for time with having mostly weekends only to work and very little time in the week... may have to wait til Feb.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I guess I need to put up a kidding thread.

Dogs are really stirred up out there tonight. 
Cold here too. 70 last week and snow flurries today. 

Oh BTW- anyone retiring their LGD to the house- a twin mattress is the best dog bed for them. Just sayin' Give them their own or they will take yours.  Oh and they love down filled pillows too, with Egyptian Cotton sueded 600 thread count pillowcase.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Oh BTW- anyone retiring their LGD to the house- a twin mattress is the best dog bed for them. Just sayin' Give them their own or they will take yours.  Oh and they love down filled pillows too, with Egyptian Cotton sueded 600 thread count pillowcase.



Oh my!  And you said mine was spoiled because I gave him a large piece of carpet to lay down on outside the back doors.   Can't even imagine what he's gonna require when he retires... Hell he isn't even gainfully employed yet!   better start a retirement account for him now huh? 

I've owned and used the LL Bean boots for many, many years. I used them mostly for hunting in snow, and the one issue I had with them is they don't give good traction on ice. They sure kept my feet warm and dry though and that was their main purpose.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> better start a retirement account for him now huh?


  Latestarter!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Then it dawned on me... I will be disbudding... 2 goats are polled so maybe I won't have too many to do. Talked about the clove thing- someone her had posted about it then I was talking with Babs about it ... Babs sent me the article ... sent it to my vet... will talk with him tomorrow... he e-mailed me and I think he likes the data... we will see.
> The only issue I see is it is one study on only 16 goats... not enough long term data for me.



Did you discuss this with your vet yet? Just wondering if you're going to try it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2016)

Will update soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2016)

I will update next week.... 

Had kidding and a whole bunch of baby goats to care for - in the house- bottle feeding.... then Babsbag flew in from CA during the storm. Babs was here til Monday... had  much to do during this week and am prepping for an event. 

Much to share - it will have to wait til next though!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 29, 2016)

Looking forward to it!    We all understand that living life always needs to take precedence over writing about it, but we are excited to hear how things are going when you have the time to update us.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2016)

Still so much to share but snapped these today ( kids did) and just love these pics!
Not Leo with some of the kids-






Not Leo-


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 1, 2016)

Can I have him?   As best I recall - I was s'posed to win a pup for guessing the right amount of puppies!   I'm gonna need him around when all my does start popping!  Poor Maddie is gonna be over whelmed.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can I have him?   As best I recall - I was s'posed to win a pup for guessing the right amount of puppies!   I'm gonna need him around when all my does start popping!  Poor Maddie is gonna be over whelmed.....





If I could only clone him...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 1, 2016)

that first picture of Not Leo with some of the kids! So cute!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 1, 2016)

Good boy Not Leo!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 2, 2016)

I call photoshop!! No way you got all those kids to stay still at one time.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 2, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother you can have not leo's 2nd clone, I get the first one.  I just love that dog. and Katie could use the help.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 2, 2016)

dang it!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 2, 2016)

That first picture, of Not Leo and all the little baby goats, just cries out for a caption - I'm sure people can come up with some good ones!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> That first picture, of Not Leo and all the little baby goats, just cries out for a caption - I'm sure people can come up with some good ones!



What would you caption it?
Isn't there a thread for pics/captions?


----------

